# Midlands Rally 20th - 22nd May 2005



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All thoes comming please post in here or pm me please thanks

Names that have said they are comming so far
LadyJ894
Leapy
Richard & Mary
Mandy & Dave
RobMD
Motorhomersimpson
Kontiki
Traveller HA5 3DOM
Pheonix
calliope
Motorhomer
Stuffed2
Sunseeker alias Sealady may be there
Birchr


If I have missed anybody of please let me know


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We'll be there!!

_*8) Formerly Known as Robmd 8)*_


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We will be there too LadyJ


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

if its not to late to come

I know when it is

but were is it

thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Midlands Rally*

Hi Stuffed2

Welcome aboard if you look on the rally page all is listed there, the address is Bowling Green Inn, Shaw Lane, Stoke Prior, Nr. Bromsgrove. Worcs. B60 4BH £3.50 per night no elec.


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Hi LadyJ894


Margaret and I would like to turn up for the Midlands Rally, please confirm if you can accommodate us,


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hey Jacqui, :idea: I notice there is a canal close by to the venue for fishing, how's about a little competition between ourselves to raise some funds for MHF :?: 

Maybe a match, or if there are only a couple of anglers amongst the ralliers attending, have a flutter on who will catch the most fish, biggest fish, all proceeds to MHF!
Just a thought, regards M&D


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hey Jacqui, :idea:  I notice there is a canal close by to the venue for fishing, how's about a little competition between ourselves to raise some funds for MHF :?:
> 
> Maybe a match, or if there are only a couple of anglers amongst the ralliers attending, have a flutter on who will catch the most fish, biggest fish, all proceeds to MHF!
> Just a thought, regards M&D


Sounds good although not usually taken to gambling I would join in something of the nature. Dont fish ourselves but we could always try if someones got a spare rod or what ever.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer, It's either fishing on the canal, or kareoke in the pub, I'm pretty hopeless at both!  


Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi Motorhomer, It's either fishing on the canal, or kareoke in the pub, I'm pretty hopeless at both!
> 
> Dave


You don't want to hear either of us trying to sing. You have been warned.

Motorhomer


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Lady J
I've finally got back onto the site after trying for days-still coming at weekend, although wife has to work-shame, she won't see me causing chaos! Sorry but a fishing comp or Kareoke count me out but we could have a bet on who gets thrown in the canal if their singing is bad!!



Leaping
Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We were hoping to come along on the Friday afternoon, but unfortunately, it's now going to be Sat a.m.

See y'all soon M&D


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

We, as in Deb and I, will be there Saturday am as well, can't make it earlier, and as you can see there will only be two of us.


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No Kids Rob?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thats right Dave.

I've had to find them weekend job's down the pit, just so we can fund the new motorhome purchase :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
Were're just back from Scotland but we will be there Friday
Regards
Richard & Mary
formally known as Dick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Midlands rally*

Hi Birchr

We sure can accommodate you and would love to see you at the rally. Rally open from 11am Friday


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Midlands rally*

Hi Gang just got back from our jaunt to Newbury Show glad to see you have nearly all re apeared :lol:

MANDY&DAVE :- if you want to organise a fishing comp then I will leave it entirley up to you me and fish dont seem to see eye to eye :lol:

MOTORHOMERSIMPSON ROB:- Your poor kids fancy sending them down the mine. P.S. is there room for 2 more :lol:

LEAPY PETE:- Sorry the wife cant make it tell her we will look after you and send you back in one piece :lol:

MOTORHOMER:- Dont think we are having Kareoke may have a sing song around the organ though

RICHARD & MARY:- Look foward to seeing you, and how were the midges :lol:

BIRCHR:- Hope you can make it

BRING YOUR THINKING CAPS WE ARE HAVING A QUIZ £1 ENTRY. MONEY TO DAVE FOR THE SITE AND A SMALL PRIZE TO THE WINNER


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*Rally*

Hi LadyJ894,
Midlander calling, may be in the vicinity of the rally over the weekend as its our locallity, any objections to us calling in for a brief stop, and a chat, and also to get to know other members, cant promise what time or day, hope you dont mind me being cheeky :roll:

Mike and Pearl & Yorkies


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi LadyJ

Following our "conversation" in the chat room, we will try and come down probably friday evening "in the pub" if thats OK (cant sing though)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Midland rally*

Hi Midlander

Of course I dont mind you being cheeky if you don't ask you don't get. Please feel free to pop in whenever you like kettles always on or there is always the bar.

Hi Badger

Look forward to meeting you


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi LadyJ,

Hope you have a great time,have a drink for me on Friday night,and don't let Homer eat all the donuts.Think the weather is going to be ok


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We will be there Fri evening, both skiving off work early!!!

How many is there room for?

Phoenix (Lyn) and Malcolm


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Midlands rally*

Hi Pheonix

We have about 15 vans comming so have room for a few more cant take another 10 at least

Hi Hymmi will do and have a good birthday pity we can't help you celebrate


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Save us a decent pitch (extra dohnuts in it for you) :lol: we'll be there about mid-day.

Look forward to meeting some new faces.

MHS....Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Midland Rally*

Will do Rob is that Friday or Saturday lunch time? :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Midlands Rally*

Just to let you know we have gone to the rally venue so wont be on here till Sunday night see you all there.

If anybody else wants to join us just turn up im sure we will squeeze you on :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

oooooooops Saturday.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88801 (May 9, 2005)

Hoping to get there around 12ish on Friday, but as I've sold my GPS & haven't managed to get another one yet I will have to get the maps out & do it the old way.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If anyone has got Jacqui's mobile phone number, I would appreciate a PM,...(lost it)  

Dave


----------



## Sunseeker (May 10, 2005)

Dave 

You have a PM


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Jackie


Sorry but cant make the rally after all. Another time. Hope you all have a great time as I am sure you will. At least you wont have to listen to us two singing . LOL. Been summoned to son & daughter in law s & new grandson. 


Motorhomer & motorhomer 2


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sunseeker said:


> Dave
> 
> You have a PM


Didn't get it Joyce, try again please :?

Dave


----------



## Sunseeker (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave have sent you a PM and also a supa-dupa mail  . Hope one of these works :lol:


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Just a thanks to Jackie and John and all those who turned up-it was a great weekend -I'm sure we'll see some of the photos taken


Leapy
Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

*Hi*

Just to say a big thank you to Jacquie and John for the organizing, it was a wonderful weekend, as Pete says above. Quick off the mark there mate, you must have flown home!! :wink:

Thanks too to everyone who were able to make it, now we can put faces to names. For all you who couldn't make it, you sure missed a fun time.

For our first meet, it was a great start and even the wet weather didn't dampen the happy spirits and enthusiasm.!!

Lyn and Malcolm


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Midland rally*

John and I would like to say a great big THANK YOU to:-
Leapy:- Pete, Mandy & Dave, Motorthomersimpson:- Rob & Debbie, Richard & Mary, Dawg:- Rob & Beryl, Pheonix:- Lyn & Malcom, Birchr:- Ray & Margaret, Traveller HA5 3DOM:- Keith & Pauline, Kontiki:- Ed & Chris. Also to Badger:- John & Jen who popped into the pub on Friday night for a natter.

We also had 3 caravan guests Harry & Pat, Ray & Milly,( Thanks for doing the camp fire Ray) Chris & Jill.

3 Children that were very well behaved we didnt know they were there lol

8 dogs although not strictly kept on leads did all join in and made friends apart from one of my little horrors who's rotwhiler in a yorkie's disguise.

The weather was not all that kind but we did have the pub to shelter in and boy did we need it Saturday night.Leapy very kindly set up the BBQ and cooked tea in his pinny, and later there we all were sitting round the camp fire, well some of us were sitting, Richard and Rob( MHS) seemed to be having difficulty making contact with their chairs, when the heavens opened. Some of us were lucky and got in the pub before getting drowned lol. Once in the pub Dave went into competition with the lad on the organ and we had a jolly good floor show from Rob & Debbie(loved the doughnuts Rob)

The quiz was won by Mandy & Dave in conjunction with Morothomersimpson & Chris & Jill they managed to get 25 answere out of 50 right must do better next time lol

We made £20 which is winging its way to Nuke via M&D towards rebuilding the web site

Thanks for all the laughs and look forward to doing it again soon.

Piccys to follow shortly if any of you dont want to be displayed please pm me.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for a great weekend everyone, we all thoroughly enjoyed ourselves, I've placed a few photos in the Rally section under 'Midlands Meet' and to echo Jaquie's comments,...if your wish is not to appear, in there send me a PM, and I will remove it.

Rob thanks for Saturday night,..there was nothing wrong with our singing..the Piano was out of tune.. :roll: 

Pete thanks for the BBQ ...Brill!

Nice to see familiar faces and some new ones too!  

Funds raised from the quiz have been sent to MHF, a special thanks to Jacqui and John for organizing everything,..look forward to coming along next time.

M&D


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I can only echo what has gone before, many thanks to Jacquie and John for all the effort put in to make this meeting happen, very well done you two.

As for the weekend, Deb and I really did enjoyed it, the sitting (well some of us)  around the campfire was a great touch, the pub in the evening was a great laugh (have you got your voice back yet Dave).

There are too many names to mention here, so thank you all for a great weekend and very pleasant company, yet again, another success.

I will put pictures up later and if anyone is unhappy please pm me, I’ll remove it.

MHS…Rob


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening all!!

Can only echo what has already been said, It was a most enjoyable weekend in spite of the weather (which could have been a lot worse).

Beryl, me and Dylan Dawg look forward to meeting up with friends old and new at future meets.

Finally a big thank you to Jacquie & John for finding a really good venue, and for organising the meet.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

*weekend meet*

Hi all,
Just to say thanks for the welcome whe Jen and I came down on Friday for a drink. It was great to meet you all, and we look forward to the time we can attend for the whole weekend.

Thanks again
Badger


----------

